# "Big" Nintendo announcement happening Monday



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

​Today, during one of Nintendo World's podcasts, the Senior Manager of licensing and marketing said there will be big news announced this Monday.



> Speaking of announcements, I wish I could tell you guys, but stay tuned for Monday. Monday there’s going to be something… something happening on Monday. It’s going to be big.


With upcoming announcements on Pokemon, Smash, and the highly anticipated NX, Nintendo fans should be excited.

Please vote in the newly added poll guys!
Edit: So a day before this announcement Tatsumi Kimishima talked about how the NX is gonna be different from the WII and WII U. I really think this is going to be the NX!

Source
Source 2 - For the NX talk


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 6, 2015)

Not Smash ballot, that's for sure. Its not that big to call it " BIG " .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2015)

they will announce that zelda is now exclusive to NX


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

Interesting... I would've thought it would be NX-related, but knowing Nintendo, they tend to stick to thier promises quite a lot.


----------



## c4p0 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hopefully NX details .


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Interesting... I would've thought it would be NX-related, but knowing Nintendo, they tend to stick to thier promises quite a lot.


I cant tell if that was sarcasm. However they said xenoblade X would be uncensored yet they censored it (good job keeping your promise). Now would be the time to reveal the NX if it was to be released in July


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 6, 2015)

Either Zelda or NX, can't think of nothing else I would consider big.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Either Zelda or NX, can't think of nothing else I would consider big.


Iwata for smash


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 6, 2015)

wil be be just to announce when the smash announcement will happen and what else will happen during the event


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2015)

Introducing, the New Nintendo 3DSi!


----------



## orcid (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Now would be the time to reveal the NX if it was to be released in July


No, it is a little bit too early. It would not be clever to talk about the NX, if you want to sell 3DS and WiiU for christmas.


----------



## c4p0 (Dec 6, 2015)

orcid said:


> No, it is a little bit too early. It would not be clever to talk about the NX, if you want to sell 3DS and WiiU for christmas.


Good idea.


----------



## cvskid (Dec 6, 2015)

Mother 3 3d remake and mother 4 announcement for nintendo nx pls.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

orcid said:


> No, it is a little bit too early. It would not be clever to talk about the NX, if you want to sell 3DS and WiiU for christmas.


Well don't forget. Nintendo said this doesn't replace the WII U or 3DS so it probably wont have backwards compatibility and will be like any other normal today console. They said it is a new branch


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

orcid said:


> No, it is a little bit too early. It would not be clever to talk about the NX, if you want to sell 3DS and WiiU for christmas.



Spot on.  Remember, that's one reason why the Dreamcast flopped.  Sony announced the PS2 so everyone skipped the Dreamcast since it was coming out that following March, I believe.  Nintendo even said they were keeping silent in the beginning because they didn't want Microsoft and Sony to make something out of their ideas.  Since most casual users have more trust on Microsoft and Sony due to third party support and better hardware, they would skip the NX for Microsoft and Sony's ripoff.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Spot on.  Remember, that's one reason why the Dreamcast flopped.  Sony announced the PS2 so everyone skipped the Dreamcast since it was coming out that following March, I believe.  Nintendo even said they were keeping silent in the beginning because they didn't want Microsoft and Sony to make something out of their ideas.


I doubt Microsoft and Sony will make a new console before Nintendo releases theirs.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I doubt Microsoft and Sony will make a new console before Nintendo releases theirs.



I edited my post. lol I added where they could make an accessory that had the same ideas, like how Nintendo released the Wii, a whole new system, and Microsoft and Sony came up with the Kinect and PSMove.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I edited my post. lol I added where they could make an accessory that had the same ideas, like how Nintendo released the Wii, a whole new system, and Microsoft and Sony came up with the Kinect and PSMove.


true. What I want this to do is stream NX, WII U and 3DS games to the console and portable. Since this wont have a disc reader


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> true. What I want this to do is stream NX, WII U and 3DS games to the console and portable. Since this wont have a disc reader



That's what I'm most curious about too.  I'm hoping they're cartridges, though I wouldn't count on it since they're more expensive than BluRays, but streaming would be neat!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> That's what I'm most curious about too.  I'm hoping they're cartridges, though I wouldn't count on it since they're more expensive than BluRays, but streaming would be neat!


Remember when the PSVita did cartridges. That was fun haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Who edited my post.What happened?


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Remember when the PSVita did cartridges. That was fun haha



The 3DS does cartridges too. lol  Are you thinking about the memory cards?  Because your statement there would make sense. lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> The 3DS does cartridges too. lol  Are you thinking about the memory cards?  Because your statement there would make sense. lol


Well I mean those tiny little game carts.


----------



## Chary (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Remember when the PSVita did cartridges. That was fun haha
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Who edited my post.What happened?


Edited to fit front page news requirements.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 6, 2015)

final fantasy 7: Before crisis  3DS in coming.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Chary said:


> Edited to fit front page news requirements.


My dream came true  DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS! JUST DO IT!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Well I mean those tiny little game carts.


every nintendo heldheld so far has used carts


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> every nintendo heldheld so far has used carts


I like those. I just didn't like the Vita's


----------



## Kartik (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe more games coming to mobile phones .....


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Kartik said:


> Maybe more games coming to mobile phones .....


Miitomo and pokemon Go beta???


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 6, 2015)

No games announcement?


----------



## loco365 (Dec 6, 2015)

Perhaps anything on the Club Nintendo successor since Nintendo Account just launched in Japan recently? Otherwise ANYTHING on the NX would be really nice.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Well don't forget. Nintendo said this doesn't replace the WII U or 3DS so it probably wont have backwards compatibility and will be like any other normal today console. They said it is a new branch


The DS was also a new branch and it was backwards compatible.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 6, 2015)

Nintendo account. Services like PSN +


----------



## Kartik (Dec 6, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Perhaps anything on the Club Nintendo successor since Nintendo Account just launched in Japan recently? Otherwise ANYTHING on the NX would be really nice.


Yes this could be possible that they will give us some information on club nintendo success or


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Perhaps anything on the Club Nintendo successor since Nintendo Account just launched in Japan recently? Otherwise ANYTHING on the NX would be really nice.


I wouldn't mind seeing what My Nintendo does.


----------



## pedrobarca (Dec 6, 2015)

My bets:

- Minecraft (PEGI said Nov 12, maybe they swapped numbers and its coming Dec 11?)
- New account system
- Title of the new Zelda game

To be honest, nothing of this sounds likely. Imo it just doesn't make any sense to announce something big in early/mid December. If it's something for Christmas it is too late to advertise it. If it is coming next year, why not revealing it in early January? So probably this is nothing.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

pedrobarca said:


> My bets:
> 
> - Minecraft (PEGI said Nov 12, maybe they swapped numbers and its coming Dec 11?)
> - New account system
> ...


The rep of Nintendo sales wouldn't say something big is happening if nothing big was happening


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2015)

*fingers crossed for them going software only*


----------



## puss2puss (Dec 6, 2015)

Metroid fans will be happy, as well as people waiting for a cross platform streaming the n3ds, wiiU gamepad, iphones and nx's tablet~
..hold your breath and hope Nintendo wont have a change of plans..
..miaawwwwww...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> *fingers crossed for them going software only*


Mario maker for Xbox one


----------



## DDTarZan (Dec 6, 2015)

FF74NX


Spoiler: Spoiler



Jk maybe


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

DDTarZan said:


> FF74NX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


MY BUTT IS CLENCHED


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 6, 2015)

I hope they start to release gba games on the 3ds (all we got were the Ambassidor games iirc) and first game Mother 3/Earthbound 2 Japan just got it for the wii U if I recall


----------



## xfxmrl (Dec 6, 2015)

3DS 10.4.0.28 fw update with region free


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 6, 2015)

They are discontinuing wii u


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> They are discontinuing wii u


They said the Wii U will live long into the NX life line


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> They are discontinuing wii u


that part is true

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> They said the Wii U will live long into the NX life line


yeah just like the wii when wiiu was released and what about the gamecube?...* ALL LIES*


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> that part is true


They still support the NES. If you call the number on it they will pick up and answer your questions 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> yeah just like the wii when wiiu was released... ALL LIES


Tell me that story. I do not recall it haha.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2015)

they have abandoned every previous console day one as soon as the next in line is out. you would be a fool if you think they are not going to do it with the wiiu. wiiu is practically dead now as it is.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Dec 6, 2015)

Pokémon Z, easy.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> they have abandoned every previous console day one as soon as the next in line is out. you would be a fool if you think they are not going to do it with the wiiu. wiiu is practically dead now as it is.


It all depends on how far they delay Zelda xD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2015)

FINAL FANTASY 19



Hyperstar96 said:


> The DS was also a new branch and it was backwards compatible.


I thought DS was successor of the GBA, as a replacement for it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 6, 2015)

worldwide reduction of wiiu price by 100$/€ by christmas
finally sales pick up


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> worldwide reduction of wiiu price by 100$/€ by christmas
> finally sales pick up


And then they give out ambassador status to people who bought one before the price reduction and we all get 20 free VC games that we already own on several other systems.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> And then they give out ambassador status to people who bought one before the price reduction and we all get 20 free VC games that we already own on several other systems.


We also get a Mother 1/2/3 or whatever remake for the Wii U


----------



## Master Xehanort (Dec 6, 2015)

My body is Reggie.
new Pokemon game would be hella nice, but if it's huge idk what it is.
Still cool to see an announcement in december!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 6, 2015)

Likely to have something to do with the new Nintendo home console.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Please vote in the newly added poll guys!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 6, 2015)

If it's more than one piece of news, then...

Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

I think this is going to be about the Nintendo Account (or whatever it's called) system. It would mean there is going to be a major update for both 3DS and Wii U to handle achievements (with changes to the UI?) and the new fidelity program. And that would be cool.
I can't really think of anything "big" other than that, since they said more details about NX were going to be revealed in 2016. I wouldn't mind if they talked a little bit about it though 

EDIT: And it would also mean there could be an offer like "If you buy a 3DS and register it to [Nintendo New Fidelity system], you get a free game!", like they did in Europe for the past two years.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe the new account system is coming out.    Based on the poll though, I picked mobile.  I don't think anything Smash related would be "huge" enough news looking at the context.




TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I think this is going to be about the Nintendo Account (or whatever it's called) system. It would mean there is going to be a major update for both 3DS and Wii U to handle achievements (with changes for the UI?) and the new fidelity program. And that would be cool.
> I can't really think of anything "big" other than that, since they said more details about NX were going to be revealed in 2016. I wouldn't mind if they talked a little bit about it though



Took the words right out of my mouth. lol


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

If it's not NX related I'll be disappointed


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I think this is going to be about the Nintendo Account (or whatever it's called) system. It would mean there is going to be a major update for both 3DS and Wii U to handle achievements (with changes to the UI?) and the new fidelity program. And that would be cool.
> I can't really think of anything "big" other than that, since they said more details about NX were going to be revealed in 2016. I wouldn't mind if they talked a little bit about it though


I want either what you said or the NX. I hope it is legit called the Nintendo NX that is such a cool name. What else could it be called if it isn't a member of the Wii family? Either way I will always call it the NX.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> If it's not NX related I'll be disappointed



Don't count on it.  It's still too early.  Although, knowing about the rumor of the NX going into mass production this coming spring, don't be surprised if we get some kind of announcement during production.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Don't count on it.  It's still too early.  Although, knowing about the rumor of the NX going into mass production this coming spring, don't be surprised if we get some kind of announcement during production.


I just want to see what it will look like. I don't care to see what it will do just yet.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Don't count on it.  It's still too early.  Although, knowing about the rumor of the NX going into mass production this coming spring, don't be surprised if we get some kind of announcement during production.


The Wii U is a dying console so while they may want to try and profit off as much as possible it wouldn't be wrong to expect Nintendo from announing anything NX-like.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I just want to see what it will look like. I don't care to see what it will do just yet.



Trust me, I wanna know what it looks like as well. lol  Well, if you also think about it, and this is assuming the production report is true, Nintendo could have announced it already if they wanted to.  If it's scheduled to go into mass production so soon, it had to have been finalized already.  We already know the next Dragon Quest is in the works.  The PS4 was announced 8 months before release, and the Xbox One was announced even closer to release.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

To those saying they wont talk about the NX until 2016 here is what the president of Nintendo JPN said a few days ago. It's gonna be about the NX guys
"I can assure you we’re not building the next version of Wii or Wii U," he told Time in a wide-ranging interview. "It’s something unique and different. It’s something where we have to move away from those platforms in order to make it something that will appeal to our consumer base." THIS WILL BE THE GAMECUBE OF THE MODERN ERA
Source


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I want either what you said or the NX. I hope it is legit called the Nintendo NX that is such a cool name. What else could it be called if it isn't a member of the Wii family? Either way I will always call it the NX.


Same here. It would be cool if they use NX as the definitive name, but I think they won't.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Wii U is a dying console so while they may want to try and profit off as much as possible it wouldn't be wrong to expect Nintendo from announing anything NX-like.


I really don't think they will do this, especially right now. I'm pretty sure this is the last big year we'll have in terms of Wii U games (except Zelda), so they will probably try to sell as many as they can, and do an announce in january, like they did with the New 3DS... A lot of people wouldn't have bought the original 3DS for christmas in 2014 if Nintendo announced they would release a new, better model 2 month later.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> To those saying theY wont talk about the NX until 2016 here is what the president of Nintendo JPN said a few days ago. It's gonna be about the NX guys
> "I can assure you we’re not building the next version of Wii or Wii U," he told Time in a wide-ranging interview. "It’s something unique and different. It’s something where we have to move away from those platforms in order to make it something that will appeal to our consumer base." THIS WILL BE THE GAMECUBE OF THE MODERN ERA
> Source



I was EXTREMELY relieved to hear those news when Kimishima said that!  I have relatives that worked for retail and they even thought the WiiU was just a controller. lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I was EXTREMELY relieved to hear those news when Kimishima said that!  I have relatives that worked for retail and they even thought the WiiU was just a controller. lol


ITS HAPPENING DUDES CLENCH YOUR BUTTS. WE'RE SEEING THE NX TOMARROW


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 6, 2015)

I think they will announce Zelda Wii U (new Zelda) is being released March 2016.
The other "worth playing game" is Xenoblade Chronicles X which just released.
I'm still not getting one. Hopefully new Zelda Wii U will be released on another platform at some point.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Same here. It would be cool if they use NX as the definitive name, but I think they won't.
> 
> 
> I really don't think they will do this, especially right now. I'm pretty sure this is the last big year we'll have in terms of Wii U games (except Zelda), so they will probably try to sell as many as they can, and do an announce in january, like they did with the New 3DS... A lot of people wouldn't have bought the original 3DS for christmas in 2014 if Nintendo announced they would release a new, better model 2 month later.



I actually think it will be the Nintendo cross


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I actually think it will be the Nintendo cross


I was thinking about that as well, it would nicely reflect the "portable + home console" feel


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I was thinking about that as well, it would nicely reflect the "portable + home console" feel


I think it will be running the rumored NX chip. Badda psss. AMD said they are working on a new chip.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Remember this guys


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

If NX is a Home Console/Handheld hybrid it gotta launch with Pokemon. Would explain why this year we didn't saw a Pokemon game.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> If NX is a Home Console/Handheld hybrid it gotta launch with Pokemon. Would explain why this year we didn't saw a Pokemon game.


That is very true. More and more signs a making it seem like this is the glorious NX


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> If NX is a Home Console/Handheld hybrid it gotta launch with Pokemon. Would explain why this year we didn't saw a Pokemon game.


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Super_Mystery_Dungeon

And besides, they don't always release one game of the main series per year 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokémon_(video_game_series)#Generations


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Super_Mystery_Dungeon


Developed by Spike Chunsoft, not Game Freak.
I'm talking about mainline series not spin offs.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Developed by Spike Chunsoft, not Game Freak.
> I'm talking about mainline series not spin offs.





TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Besides, they don't always release one game of the main series per year
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokémon_(video_game_series)#Generations


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 6, 2015)

So is there any info on the way the announcement is going to be made and/or the time?


----------



## andzalot55 (Dec 6, 2015)

I find that sm4sh is a big news so it could possibly be that.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Updated OP guys!!!!


----------



## kabii-sama (Dec 6, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Perhaps anything on the Club Nintendo successor since Nintendo Account just launched in Japan recently? Otherwise ANYTHING on the NX would be really nice.



I was thinking this as well when I read the news. If the service has all of the nice features it's been rumored to have from the get go, it could be a huge announcement to say it releases before the end of the year or something. Although I'm sure a number of people would be disappointed it it wasn't details on a new game...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> So is there any info on the way the announcement is going to be made and/or the time?


Apparently not... They will probably send an email to people subscribed to the Nintendo newsletter, or it's just going to be some kind of big annoucnement on nintendo.com frontpage.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Mylink5 said:


> So is there any info on the way the announcement is going to be made and/or the time?


I'll be sure to do a roundup. So if you miss it just come to the USN!


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 6, 2015)

Personally, I think Nintendo are going to announce that every future game for the 3DS will only be available on the eshop.

I think this because the new Sky3DS+ can bypass AP checks.

*TL;DR:* Bye bye piracy.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> Personally, I think Nintendo are going to announce that every future game for the 3DS will only be available on the eshop.
> 
> I think this because the new Sky3DS+ can bypass AP checks.
> 
> *TL;DR:* Bye bye piracy.


I'd kill my self if that happened


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> Personally, I think Nintendo are going to announce that every future game for the 3DS will only be available on the eshop.
> 
> I think this because the new Sky3DS+ can bypass AP checks.
> 
> *TL;DR:* Bye bye piracy.


That wouldn't be possible for many reasons.


----------



## TLOZmaster (Dec 6, 2015)

Sm4sh or Pokemon Go gets a beta release; IIRC during the thing for Pokemon Go there would be a closed beta twords the end of this year. I have no doubt there will be a leaked APK somewhere. If we can do anything with it is the better question. Now I am just dreaming but if there was more extensive character creator for Sm4sh, I would cry xD


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 6, 2015)

And the big announcement will be about...


Spoiler






More Amiibos!


----------



## DDTarZan (Dec 6, 2015)

In all seriousness I can see an end of the year teaser for the NX. What I don't see is the next Pokemon (Z) being announced. Game Freak usually announces their stuff only when they want to. Only time will tell. (Or the next CoroCoro leak.)


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2015)

I heard the NX will be released during the 2016's summer :
http://www.numerama.com/pop-culture/133450-la-nintendo-nx-attendue-pour-lete-2016.html
Sorry, the link is in french


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> Personally, I think Nintendo are going to announce that every future game for the 3DS will only be available on the eshop.
> 
> I think this because the new Sky3DS+ can bypass AP checks.
> 
> *TL;DR:* Bye bye piracy.



Doing that would be a **really** bad move, in more than one way. First, piracy is still possible without cartridges; second, a LOT of people will complain about things being only digital (many (me included) like to have a nice cartridge with a box of their favorite game, and others don't want to use credit cards online, or simply don't have a credit card. And Nintendo e-shop cards aren't that easy to find when you don't live in a big city); third, mandatory internet connexion; etc etc...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

DDTarZan said:


> In all seriousness I can see an end of the year teaser for the NX. What I don't see is the next Pokemon (Z) being announced. Game Freak usually announces their stuff only when they want to. Only time will tell. (Or the next CoroCoro leak.)


Like a 30s ad. Showing the NX's specs and that's it. What a fucking tease. GG


----------



## Kartik (Dec 6, 2015)

Joke:Nintendo is going  to support the homebrew community


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

They also said they wouldn't talk about it. They never said they wouldn't show it


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> They also said they wouldn't talk about it. They never said they wouldn't show it


Well, they said they wouldn't "show any details before 2016" to be exact, so showing pictures of it would technically count as more details


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, they said they wouldn't "show any details before 2016" to be exact, so showing pictures of it would technically count as more details


what kind of details though.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> *TL;DR:* Bye bye piracy.


Bye bye me as a customer.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 6, 2015)

Expect nothing, hope for the best.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Expect nothing, hope for the best.


If we where to expect one thing it would be the smash announcement
and for me to fix my spelling


----------



## mustafag32g (Dec 6, 2015)

I have inside news GUYS!!

IT IS SUPER MARIO GALAXY 3!! WII U


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> I have inside news GUYS!!
> 
> IT IS SUPER MARIO GALAXY 3!! WII U


I fucking wish


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> If we where to expect one thing it would be the smash announcement
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

I would bet money on more free to start games.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

Please, please, please. His voice actor confirmed it basically. I WANT HIM SO BAD. A gentleman never turns down a fight

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ihaveamac said:


> I would bet money on more free to start games.


ew


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 6, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I would bet money on more free to start games.


I think they'll do that, but on the mobile market. 3DS / Wii U isn't really the place for that imo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Expect nothing, hope for the best.


The best or Nintendo's best? There is a rather large difference these days.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 6, 2015)

Damon Baker, the source of the announcement, is N's indie guy so I don't expect this news to be that big.
(indie chars in Smash methinks)


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Damon Baker, the source of the announcement, is N's indie guy so I don't expect this news to be that big.
> (indie chars in Smash methinks)


Maybe Minecraft Wii U. That doesn't deserve the title BIG though


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 6, 2015)

My only speculation would have been that this thread would turn into a baseless speculation thread, but it seems we're already there.


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 6, 2015)

I hate Nintendo. I hope the NX is a failure like the Wii U. I hope they go bankrupt or something.

But despite all this, I can't wait to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Varia (Dec 6, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Damon Baker, the source of the announcement, is N's indie guy so I don't expect this news to be that big.
> (indie chars in Smash methinks)



Was just about to say that.
This topic is just going to disappoint many hopeful people tomorrow...

Maybe there will be some good Pokemon news once Corocoro leaks (around the 12th?). They did say last month something big will be announced this month, though it might just be movie related.


----------



## Father Crilly (Dec 6, 2015)

Hopefully they're announcing that they'll remove region locks.

Come on Nintendo, it's called consumer demand. I'm the consumer and I'm demanding it.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 6, 2015)

Over the years, I've learned how to contain myself and not get too hyped when Nintendo releases such announcements.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Over the years, I've learned how to contain myself and not get too hyped when Nintendo releases such announcements.


I am still trying to find that strength.


----------



## VMM (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I like those. I just didn't like the Vita's



Why not?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> Why not?


I guess I did *damn my secret is out*


----------



## VMM (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I guess I did *damn my secret is out*



I think those catridges are fantastic, they're even slimmer than 3DS cartridges and contain a good amount of space, they occupy such a little space compared to UMDs and are way faster, this is the right way to go in my opinion.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm strangely excited for the NX, even though I'm never buying another Nintendo console... I want to see what they do and how it's going to be so "revolutionary" and "different"


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> I think those catridges are fantastic, they're even slimmer than 3DS cartridges and contain a good amount of space, they occupy such a little space compared to UMDs and are way faster, this is the right way to go in my opinion.


What I didn't like is how none of the games came with a manual


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 6, 2015)

What they will say? "Hey childrens, WiiU is the new Game Cube. We will launch a new console. But dont hate us. Here a candy for you."


----------



## LordKail (Dec 6, 2015)

The biggest worry I have with the NX is that with the Wii U and 3DS still being quite new, hopefully they are not planning for a too-early release.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> What I didn't like is how none of the games came with a manual


Most games nowadays don't do. Digital Manuals is the cool thing to do nowadays.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Most games nowadays don't do. Digital Manuals is the cool thing to do nowadays.


I always like the physical stuff


----------



## heartgold (Dec 6, 2015)

They will announce an announcement for the NX for January 1st 2016.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 6, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> I have inside news GUYS!!
> 
> IT IS SUPER MARIO GALAXY 3!! WII U


Oh please gods NO!!!!


----------



## Kikirini (Dec 6, 2015)

Eh, I think it will be either the account system or smash news. If it were actually big news, I think we'd get a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## VMM (Dec 6, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> What I didn't like is how none of the games came with a manual



That's actually more of a Sony policy problem than cartridge problem.
Considering the actual state of game manuals and the fact I usually buy games digitally, It doesn't affect me much.
Really, the last game I remember buying that had a decent manual was GTA IV.
Now companies don't make manuals as before, usually the excuse is because it's eco-friendly and all this shit.
If that's the reason why don't they go all digital, it can't be much more eco-friendly than that.



heartgold said:


> They will announce an announcement for the NX for January 1st 2016.



announce an announcement? Wouldn't it be better to say 'make an announcement'?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> announce an announcement? Wouldn't it be better to say 'make an announcement'?



If that is what heatgold meant there is a stylistic argument to be made, however in recent times we have seen game devs/publishers make announcements that in a few days they will be saying (or announcing if you will) something that will be happening in the future and to stay tuned after that date for more info... basically stringing people along for no good reason (well keeping their company/game in mind is a good reason for them but as one of the plebs I am less sold on the need). You may see something similar if you go to work in an office where they will schedule a meeting so as to schedule a proper meeting so they can all sit down in that second meeting and figure out a meeting schedule for the next few months. And thus we have the main reason that I do not work in an office.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 6, 2015)

There won't be any NX announcement. That'd be dumb on Nintendo's part. If they're smart, they'll focus just on Wii U and 3ds and not mention the NX at all.

Something big? My guess is the new nintendo thingimajig, My Nintendo. They'll want to explain it properly, and walk you through how it works. "Buy Wii U, play this winter, earn rewards!". Maybe a lot of free DLC for stuff, promote their christmas sales. Could include Smash.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2015)

Knowing Nintendo, it could be damn near anything. I'm not sure they're quite sure what a big announcement actually is. I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a new amiibo announcement. Buut I also wouldn't be surprised if it was something actually big like NX or Zelda. They haven't talked much about Zelda aside from that shitty multiplayer game no one played, so that'd be nice.


----------



## VMM (Dec 6, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> If that is what heatgold meant there is a stylistic argument to be made, however in recent times we have seen game devs/publishers make announcements that in a few days they will be saying (or announcing if you will) something that will be happening in the future and to stay tuned after that date for more info... basically stringing people along for no good reason (well keeping their company/game in mind is a good reason for them but as one of the plebs I am less sold on the need). You may see something similar if you go to work in an office where they will schedule a meeting so as to schedule a proper meeting so they can all sit down in that second meeting and figure out a meeting schedule for the next few months. And thus we have the main reason that I do not work in an office.



Well, I guess it could be just "Nintendo will announce NX in January 1st", at least that's what I think Heartgold was trying to say.
Announce an announcement just sound bad, It looks redundant.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 6, 2015)

Probably the results of the Smash Ballot, we are supposed to get them at some point soon after all. As long as said announcement contains the release date, or perhaps even the actual launch of the Cloud DLC, I'll consider it a success. That gameplay trailer has left me in a state of perpetual hype. I need to twat something with a Buster Sword. And I use my real one, the police need to 'have words' again


----------



## Walker D (Dec 6, 2015)

Something tells me that they will end up focusing on mobile..  their practical approach to mobile is still nebulous, and seems like a strategic priority to fix that.


But what I really hope, is for it to be focused on Zelda U obviously ...I need more info on that game! :v


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nintendo is giving us all Xenoblade Chronicles X for Christmas? No? fuck you Nintendo, fuck you.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 6, 2015)

I will say NX , voted NX but it could be something else.

just taking the "Big" announcement into consideration , i mean what else is bigger than NX for Nintendo's next project xD


----------



## kehkou (Dec 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> Announce an announcement just sound bad, It looks redundant.


A meta-announcement?


----------



## Neimod (Dec 6, 2015)

My friend Tony (he's an insider), told me the big news is that Nintendo bought up both Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## boomario (Dec 6, 2015)

I really think it's about the future of mobile for Nintendo and maybe something or other about console/handheld games considering the new Nintendo Network recently.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2015)

Going to look at the other comments,but can't  believe so many people believe it is the NX and right before Christmas too. I could be wrong that they are actually going to be talking about it and they change their mind, but I doubt it. Even if it is the NX,  you are not going get anymore than announcement of an announcement.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> Well, I guess it could be just "Nintendo will announce NX in January 1st", at least that's what I think Heartgold was trying to say.
> Announce an announcement just sound bad, It looks redundant.


I wasn't very serious with my post. Hope that helps. 

I'm expecting nothing. I think they will do an event or a Ndirect for a proper NX reveal around spring. There could be surprises, you never know.


----------



## Amani (Dec 6, 2015)

Smash bros and the NX.


----------



## Dotmore (Dec 6, 2015)

Pokemon Z


----------



## Dgrin (Dec 6, 2015)

probably talk about holiday special deals, some new game localization perhaps just in time for the holiday (STYLE SAVVY 3 PLEASE!!T___T), small talk about the Nintendo account coming March 2016 but I believe nothing too big and off-railing that will jeopardize the holiday and rest of the quarters till the distant NX release..


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dotmore said:


> Pokemon Z


Doing the scroll through quickly to say I read the thread thing I read that as Pokemon 2. In that case I would have said there are some far out and wild theories in this thread but an actual pokemon sequel would be further out than any of those.


----------



## duwen (Dec 6, 2015)

My money would be on them announcing the Club Nintendo replacement... but I could easily see it being an Amiibo related announcement.
I'd like it to be a price drop for the Wii U *crosses fingers*

In my opinion, it's unlikely that it would be NX related, and even less likely it's Smash related, and just completely far fetched that it would be FF related (given the timing with all the PS FF news of the weekend).


----------



## koim (Dec 6, 2015)

full details of the new account system
details about their mobile projects

NX
ZeldaU
Metroid
Can't think of something else that would deserve being called great.


----------



## VMM (Dec 6, 2015)

heartgold said:


> I wasn't very serious with my post. Hope that helps.
> 
> I'm expecting nothing. I think they will do an event or a Ndirect for a proper NX reveal around spring. There could be surprises, you never know.



I don't think it will be NX but I wouldn't discard the possibility.
Developers are already working with NX hardware.
Nintendo clearly knows WiiU is a failure(considering number of sales)
Releasing a console now would make WiiU just history and they would have something brand new to sell,
they would have the possibility to have the strongest console of the three big companies.
and correct all the mistakes WiiU had. 

I see people saying that announcing it right before christmas is risky,
but if they announced it to be released right before christmas would be a fantastic market strategy.

It could also be that they announced what NX will be and release it somewhere around E3,
then they could already sell NX with plenty of games also been announced for it.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2015)

Realistically or at least as close as possible. Mobile Games including Pokemon. Holiday deals. SSB.  Pokemon Z.  Another game tournament.
The account system and Nintendo Club replacement. Maybe Minecraft.

I didn't think it could be anything else bigger than this. Not for some random announcement.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Pokemon Z.



What does the pokedex say about pikachu's power level?!


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2015)

Nintendo "enters" the adult business....




Spoiler



and makes a game that is 18 and over


:^)


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Nintendo "enters" the adult business....


They already did when the Wii Mote came with a vibration function


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Nintendo "enters" the adult business....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should check out some of the GBA SP advertisements.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> They already did when the Wii Mote came with a vibration function









And I thought you were joking.


----------



## kassemmel (Dec 6, 2015)

they probably start selling gamepads to the west as well


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> And I thought you were joking.




i understand the one in the bottom does.... the top one looks like it pain.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Nintendo "enters" the adult business....



Nintendo technically owns the rights to a 'love motel' and two pornographic Mario movies. They discovered the movies and bought the rights to make sure nobody ever watched them. 

Having said that, maybe they're going down a more fetish route this time. They already have Lucario sniffing his own farts in Smash Bros.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Nintendo "enters" the adult business....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dare say they have already, however they probably just pulled a Disney and gave it to someone else at the last moment (they also own touchstone pictures http://www.imdb.com/company/co0049348/ and used to own miramax). I have not got any examples but I am sure you could find something they significantly financed in some way, perhaps published and still retain some measure of the rights to and that would ultimately gain whatever the local equivalent of an 18 rating is.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 6, 2015)

Minecraft Wii U announcement.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 6, 2015)

Chances are it'll be some indie game coming to Wii U, or some new Smash character. Or something that is not big at all and no one cares about. But aren't those two the same thing? ;o;


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Minecraft Wii U announcement.


That's actually not that impossible: http://gematsu.com/2015/11/minecraft-wii-u-edition-rated-europe


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay, i'll enter in the predictions thing here, this is pretty unlikely to happen, but i'm betting that Star Tropics might get release a sequel, Startropics 3, yeah, out of all the Nintendo franchises that Nintendo has (Not counting, Castle of Shikigami), Startropics is the one that stayed with the NES, and it didn't received anything at all, outside of a VC game, so, that's what i'm predicting, seems unlikely, but possible.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 7, 2015)

Something tells me that this will be about the new Nintendo Account system.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 7, 2015)

VMM said:


> I don't think it will be NX but I wouldn't discard the possibility.
> Developers are already working with NX hardware.
> Nintendo clearly knows WiiU is a failure(considering number of sales)
> Releasing a console now would make WiiU just history and they would have something brand new to sell,
> ...



That's definitely a "no", but I do agree on that as a marketting strategy.  It's supposed to go into mass production this coming spring, with an expected 10-12million units to be sold in 2016 alone.  So it's DEFINITELY coming out between Q2 and Q3 next year, or even sooner.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 7, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I dare say they have already, however they probably just pulled a Disney and gave it to someone else at the last moment (they also own touchstone pictures http://www.imdb.com/company/co0049348/ and used to own miramax). I have not got any examples but I am sure you could find something they significantly financed in some way, perhaps published and still retain some measure of the rights to and that would ultimately gain whatever the local equivalent of an 18 rating is.


Eternal Darkness come to mind.


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> What does the pokedex say about pikachu's power level?!


Its over 9000!!


Well about big announcement,  I have no idea. New console cant be, probably a game or something.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 7, 2015)

I doubt they're gonna hype up the NX after telling everyone to run out and buy their console bundles for the holidays.
A teaser for a Smash Bros. Nintendo Direct seems kind of underwhelming and the whole Zelda ordeal has been super dodgy, which somehow I don't expect to change any time soon.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## plutoo (Dec 7, 2015)

Super Mario Sunshine 2 probably.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 7, 2015)

plutoo said:


> Super Mario Sunshine 2 probably.


Just any WiiU collecathon Mario game.  It hasn't gotten one yet.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 7, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> FINAL FANTASY 19
> 
> 
> I thought DS was successor of the GBA, as a replacement for it.


http://www.nintendojo.com/features/specials/a-pillar-too-many

_"At the time, Nintendo described the system as a “third pillar,” a new brand of system separate from Game Boy and GameCube and not meant to be a replacement of either."
"... Just as Virtual Boy stood and fell on its own, Nintendo didn’t want DS to risk tarnishing any existing brands should it meet the same fate as its experimental brethren."_


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 7, 2015)

I bet it's the announcement of a new CEO of Nintendo of Japan.


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Smash bros melee HD with online play


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 7, 2015)

NX is the virtual boy 2.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> NX is the virtual boy 2.


no... NO..... NO!!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> no... NO..... NO!!!



Nah.. That's project Morpheous!


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 7, 2015)

There going to develop a new console with Sony as partner!  
_Ow, wait that already happened and we all know how that turned out! 
_
I can only dream of Halo  for NX! (I can see MasterChief as Amiibo already  )


----------



## Shotkill17 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Moschino* ‏@Moschino  3. Dez.
Moschino and @Nintendo are pleased to announce the launch of “Super Moschino”! Read more: http://bit.ly/super_moschino!

I Hope this is not the Big News XD


----------



## anhminh (Dec 7, 2015)

So it Monday already, what the news?

The hyper is killing me.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

anhminh said:


> So it Monday already, what the news?
> 
> The hyper is killing me.


Nothing yet. I'll be pressing f5 on the google news tab all day though!!! HYPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

I thought I heard it would be coming about mid-day.. Of course I could easily -easily- be wrong.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> I thought I heard it would be coming about mid-day.. Of course I could easily -easily- be wrong.


Well for Nintendo it is 3am so we wouldn't really hear anything until at least 1pm for us people with EST time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/12/nintendo_has_quite_a_bit_of_maintenance_planned_for_today
it might be the Nintendo account


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Right... That's kinda what I was thinking. But I guess I didn't specify time frames at all... my bad.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> Right... That's kinda what I was thinking. But I guess I didn't specify time frames at all... my bad.


That's okay. It's because of Nintendo that I give a shit.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly.. I love nintendo.. and right now I don't give two shits. Mostly because more than likely I will A) Be asleep B) Playing Lego Dimensions C) Playing Skylanders D) Playing Witcher E) Playing Xenoblade F) Watching Doctor who.

I find it easier to just wait till evening and get all my info in one go unless it's something cool like a direct, which is another reason I doubt the "bigness" of this announcement. There is no direct. Unless this announcement is some big nintendo direct or something.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> Honestly.. I love nintendo.. and right now I don't give two shits. Mostly because more than likely I will A) Be asleep B) Playing Lego Dimensions C) Playing Skylanders D) Playing Witcher E) Playing Xenoblade F) Watching Doctor who.
> 
> I find it easier to just wait till evening and get all my info in one go unless it's something cool like a direct, which is another reason I doubt the "bigness" of this announcement. There is no direct. Unless this announcement is some big nintendo direct or something.


I wonder how they will announce it now that I think about it.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Twitter and or Facebook.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> Twitter and or Facebook.


true. I hope it is bigger then that though.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

I do to.. Just doubt it. This was just some guy on a podcast stating it. Yes I know it's a nintendo employee.. but it still seems to have garnered way more attention than I think it should have.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I wonder how they will announce it now that I think about it.


Well, if it's a Nintendo Account related announcement, they will probably send a mail to every Club Nintendo member.
In any case, it's probably going to be on nintendo.com's front page, so it shouldn't be very hard to find


----------



## Neimod (Dec 7, 2015)

You guys are overreacting. The guy probably just meant that hes getting a raise today.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> I do to.. Just doubt it. This was just some guy on a podcast stating it. Yes I know it's a nintendo employee.. but it still seems to have garnered way more attention than I think it should have.


It's not just a employee it's their rep of sales


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> I do to.. Just doubt it. This was just some guy on a podcast stating it. Yes I know it's a nintendo employee.. but it still seems to have garnered way more attention than I think it should have.





Neimod said:


> You guys are overreacting. The guy probably just meant that hes getting a raise today.



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/12/nintendo_has_quite_a_bit_of_maintenance_planned_for_today

Everything points out to a change in their online infrastructure, and it's definitely something important.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

It could well be *i hope it is..* but at the same time.. if it was such a big change.. wouldn't we get a direct?

Please note I would be very -very- happy to be wrong. But in cases like this, I tend not to be simply cause I do err on the side of caution. x.x;


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> It could well be *i hope it is..* but at the same time.. if it was such a big change.. wouldn't we get a direct?


I'd hope so. Keep a eye on this thread. I'll waste my time so you don't have to!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> It could well be *i hope it is..* but at the same time.. if it was such a big change.. wouldn't we get a direct?


Well, Nintendo Directs are for games, and we had one not too long ago. It would be a pretty boring (and empty) direct if it was all about the new account system. And, furthermore, since Japanese people can already register to this new system, it wouldn't make much sense for us to get a direct when Japan didn't.


----------



## iwabo (Dec 7, 2015)

It's Minecraft for Wii U


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

IF THIS IS THE BIG NEWS I AM DONE http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...its_way_onto_the_wii_u_eshop_on_17th_december

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iwabo said:


> It's Minecraft for Wii U


You beat me


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> IF THIS IS THE BIG NEWS I AM DONE http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...its_way_onto_the_wii_u_eshop_on_17th_december
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


if anyone wants a better source: http://www.mojang.com/2015/12/minecraft-coming-to-nintendo-wii-u/


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> if anyone wants a better source: http://www.mojang.com/2015/12/minecraft-coming-to-nintendo-wii-u/


It's cool. This thread hyped it up so much. However that is why I love nintendos fanbase


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> IF THIS IS THE BIG NEWS I AM DONE http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...its_way_onto_the_wii_u_eshop_on_17th_december


I still have hope that it is not the "big announcement" Nintendo was talking about... If it was, then I think I'll cry. Because this is everything but a big announcement.


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol "Minecraft", "Big Announcement".


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

My boner is so confused


----------



## m_babble (Dec 7, 2015)

Porting something that's been out for years is hardly an announcement.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

I would be such a happy boy if Nintendo went console software only, but kept making the 3DS. I really dont think this is going to happen yet, but it would be a pretty smart move.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I would be such a happy boy if Nintendo went console software only, but kept making the 3DS. I really dont think this is going to happen yet, but it would be a pretty smart move.


Imagine Mario on ps4


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Imagine Mario on ps4


I could, or I could just watch something thats already made. 

No need to imagine. I want Super Mario Galaxy 3 on PS4 please. 

Nintendo's big announcement will be something like 
-New new 3DS, now with 3 circle pads
-Pokemon 298734 (please understand, we ran out of names)
-New account system
-who knows lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I could, or I could just watch something thats already made.
> 
> No need to imagine. I want Super Mario Galaxy 3 on PS4 please.
> 
> ...








Edit: Every time I get a like it's for this or my FF7 boner post :/


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Nintendo's big announcement will be something like
> -New new 3DS, now with 3 circle pads
> -Pokemon 298734 (please understand, we ran out of names)
> -New account system
> -who knows lol


you forgot New Wii U with two screens on the gamepad and 5 joysticks


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you forgot New Wii U with two screens on the gamepad and 5 joysticks


Nintendo Wii U++I


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Good.. I can sleep.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> you forgot New Wii U with two screens on the gamepad and 5 joysticks


I really wish I could find that picture from Game Informer's fake few pages a few years back. They had a fake story about the Vita, right after the 3DS circle pad came out. "Not to be outdone, the Vita gets a 3rd analog stick attachment." I about laughed myself to tears the first time I saw the image.

But seriously, what do you guys think Nintendo has up its sleeves this time? I feel like now that Iwata is out of the picture (no disrespect meant) nintendo is starting to pump out the big news. 

Have you guys ever looked at nintendo's dead IP list? I wonder if they are bringing some of those back.


----------



## plasma (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Nintendo Wii U++I


Nintendo Wii 3DSiU64 ++SP XL Colour Micro Orange Button Edition & Knuckles.

I want it to be F-Zero but I know it wont be and that makes me sad.


----------



## Undi (Dec 7, 2015)

Plasma Shadow said:


> Nintendo Wii 3DSiU64 ++SP XL Colour Micro Orange Button Edition & Knuckles.
> 
> I want it to be F-Zero but I know it wont be and that makes me sad.



Omg you made my day


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 7, 2015)

Minecraft u.u"


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 7, 2015)

IT'S MONDAY WHERE ARE THE BIG NEWS NINTENDO?!?!??!?!?!?!
and don't tell me shitcraft its the news.

I hoped it was Smash or NX related


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 7, 2015)

How is the time in Nintendo Land?


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 7, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> How is the time in Nintendo Land?


pretty sure the "big news" was the minecraft announcement.


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 7, 2015)

If the big announcement was minecraft, I wish he would have just told us about it yesterday.  Although, if you guys really want a big announcement wait until tomorrow when Google will be giving one about quantum computers.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 7, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> pretty sure the "big news" was the minecraft announcement.


You mean.. they really meant.. this was meant to be.. 

..WHAT!?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2015)

Lol Minecraft! Please be excited!


----------



## amoulton (Dec 7, 2015)

m_babble said:


> Porting something that's been out for years is hardly an announcement.


I call this 'the lazy meme'


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Plasma Shadow said:


> Nintendo Wii 3DSiU64 ++SP XL Colour Micro Orange Button Edition & Knuckles.



At 1:59


----------



## Seriel (Dec 7, 2015)

I... give up... on life.
*shoots himself*


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 7, 2015)

From a marketing standpoint, this is pretty big, actually.  So many kids are going to want a WiiU at this point, and the fact that it's including all of the third party skins like Skyrim and all of that, it's going to be very close to the Xbox One counterpart, on a MUCH cheaper system.  Most kids want a console for Minecraft anyway, and if the gamepad is used for menus and items, I will definitely be picking up a copy.

Announcing the NX before Christmas would be a dumb idea, since Nintendo confirmed they were still supporting the WiiU along with the NX.


----------



## Helmax (Dec 7, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> From a marketing standpoint, this is pretty big, actually.  So many kids are going to want a WiiU at this point, and the fact that it's including all of the third party skins like Skyrim and all of that, it's going to be very close to the Xbox One counterpart, on a MUCH cheaper system.  Most kids want a console for Minecraft anyway, and if the gamepad is used for menus and items, I will definitely be picking up a copy.
> 
> Announcing the NX before Christmas would be a dumb idea, since Nintendo confirmed they were still supporting the WiiU along with the NX.


This.  

I was just about to say the same thing.
I got what I wanted this year anyways.  The Dragon Quest announcements.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm sorry, i'm just going to say it.
I fail to see how anyone can enjoy Minecraft. Enlighten me. (I'm not being mean, just simply curious)


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 7, 2015)

Jackus said:


> I'm sorry, i'm just going to say it.
> I fail to see how anyone can enjoy Minecraft. Enlighten me. (I'm not being mean, just simply curious)


I think ashens summed it quite well in one of his videos about a knock-off toy: they completely managed to nail the sort-of grind/reward system which makes these things very addictive.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I would be such a happy boy if Nintendo went console software only, but kept making the 3DS. I really dont think this is going to happen yet, but it would be a pretty smart move.


No,  no it wouldn't.




KingVamp said:


> Realistically or at least as close as possible. Mobile Games including Pokemon. Holiday deals. SSB.  Pokemon Z.  Another game tournament.
> The account system and Nintendo Club replacement. Maybe Minecraft.
> 
> I didn't think it could be anything else bigger than this. Not for some random announcement.


Well,  I tried to tell you guys.


----------



## funnystory (Dec 7, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> MY BUTT IS CLENCHED



People aren't really too funny on this website but you got me dying with this LOL.


----------



## kehkou (Dec 7, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> if anyone wants a better source: http://www.mojang.com/2015/12/minecraft-coming-to-nintendo-wii-u/


Infinite joy! I hope I can import my nation from PC. Building metros without commands is too time consuming.


Jackus said:


> I'm sorry, i'm just going to say it.
> I fail to see how anyone can enjoy Minecraft. Enlighten me. (I'm not being mean, just simply curious)


You have to have a stomach for civil engineering, electrical engineering, or architecture (or just be into mining or farming).


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 7, 2015)

funnystory said:


> People aren't really too funny on this website but you got me dying with this LOL.


That's a first xD


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 7, 2015)

Just made it home can't wait to see what the big announcement is. you guys are crazy if you think its minecraft.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Just made it home can't wait to see what the big announcement is. you guys are crazy if you think its minecraft.



*hides behind the couch* Go ahead.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, those of you who thought it was N X related where being flat out stupid.

And I warned everyone that it would be nothing, because it was simply a guy on a podcast(don't effing care that he works for nintendo, for all intents and purposes he is just a guy on a podcast). If it had been a -real- big announcement, we would have most likely gotten a direct.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

*assumes Minecraft was the big announcement*
Wat Minecraft Wii U Edition costs 30€? That's expensive af. I got it for 18€ on Vita and it even came with the PS3 version.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fucking Minecraft......... Pile of shite game.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2015)

Judas18 said:


> Fucking Minecraft......... Pile of shite game.



I agree... but I also think the same of the original FF7.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> *assumes Minecraft was the big announcement*
> Wat Minecraft Wii U Edition costs 30€? That's expensive af. I got it for 18€ on Vita and it even came with the PS3 version.


Nintendo will be charging 30€ for Minecraft? That's now even how currency exchange works...


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tigran said:


> I agree... but I also think the same of the original FF7.


I can't stand any of the FF games lol.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo will be charging 30€ for Minecraft? That's now even how currency exchange works...


That isn't news though. The game industry doesn't care how currency exchange works.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> That isn't news though. The game industry doesn't care how currency exchange works.


It isn't but game prices have gotten more accurate along the years.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It isn't but game prices have gotten more accurate along the years.


yeah... I still have to pay 70€ for AAA releases, instead of 60$ and 400€ on launch PS4, instead of 400$.
Granted I don't have to pay taxes like the Americans do (since the Taxes are already inside the price) but I still have to pay more than Americans on average. Importing some games from Canada is legit cheaper than buying it in a local store on launch.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> yeah... I still have to pay 70€ for AAA releases, instead of 60$ and 400€ on launch PS4, instead of 400$.
> Granted I don't have to pay taxes like the Americans do (since the Taxes are already inside the price) but I still have to pay more than Americans on average. Importing some games from Canada is legit cheaper than buying it in a local store on launch.


Portugal, Spain, France and UK typically have better pricing whereas Germany charges more than it should. Same goes for Australia.


----------



## romeoondaline (Dec 7, 2015)

anyone know when this is "announcement" is?


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably 8 Hours ago


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 7, 2015)

They just send me the newsletter with a new WiiU Premium Pack, with Splatoon and MK8




Dunno if someone knew about this. Spanish newsletter OFC


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 7, 2015)

romeoondaline said:


> anyone know when this is "announcement" is?


nope still waiting


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'm certain it was just the Minecraft Wii U announcement.  Oh boy! /s


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 7, 2015)

Patxinco said:


> They just send me the newsletter with a new WiiU Premium Pack, with Splatoon and MK8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a newsletter earlier, it was nothing new, just the same bollocks we already know about, adverts for the latest 'games'. If this Minecraft announcement really was it, then all I can say is that Nintendo and I have very different views on what does and does not constitute 'news'.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah my today's Newsletter was the typical bollocks too.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 7, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> nope still waiting


Nintendo is secretly watching this thread to watch us get fired up.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 7, 2015)

The Nintendo newsletter I received contains games out now for 3DS and Wii U. I'd dare to bet that the "big" announcement was unfortunately Minecraft.


----------



## Imparasite (Dec 7, 2015)

Its a Trap LOL they meant next monday today ahaha


----------



## weatMod (Dec 7, 2015)

Judas18 said:


> I can't stand any of the FF games lol.


i can't stand any turn based "games"

still hoping the big news is federation force is canceled in favor a real metroid game


----------



## Issac (Dec 7, 2015)

An indie guy said on a podcast that there would be big news today.
Minecraft for Wii U is a big thing for an indie guy. 

If it would've been bigger, it would've been communicated through more official channels. 

Oh, and I believe that most of the peeps here who say "what's fun about minecraft" or "it's a pile of shit" are just pretending to be too cool for something popular.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 7, 2015)

Issac said:


> An indie guy said on a podcast that there would be big news today.
> Minecraft for Wii U is a big thing for an indie guy.
> 
> If it would've been bigger, it would've been communicated through more official channels.
> ...


Except it's a genuine opinion? I personally cannot stand Minecraft, it's boring to me and seems really quite pointless. It's a disappointment that this was the announcement.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2015)

Issac said:


> Oh, and I believe that most of the peeps here who say "what's fun about minecraft" or "it's a pile of shit" are just pretending to be too cool for something popular.



It's not about being "edgy" or "cool" but simply how people feel about it. Really, it's no big deal that Minecraft's on Wii U, because it's just yet another platform it's available on.


----------



## romeoondaline (Dec 8, 2015)

is it honestly....sceptile?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 8, 2015)

Keep in mind that right now in Japan, it's already Tuesday.  The news was definitely just Minecraft.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2015)

romeoondaline said:


> is it honestly....sceptile?


That's an ugly looking Pokémon, in my opinion. "Mega Mewtwo" looks way cooler.


----------



## w!! (Dec 8, 2015)

Is the big news really that Minecraft is coming to the Wii U? Really... because that's a sad announcement if that's it. Not because of the game, but because it's been available for other systems for so long.  This is just another "Look we're doing great, we're releasing games years old for our NEW console!"


----------



## amoulton (Dec 8, 2015)

Judas18 said:


> Except it's a genuine opinion? I personally cannot stand Minecraft, it's boring to me and seems really quite pointless. It's a disappointment that this was the announcement.


Well saying it's "not news" is just an incorrect supposition of fact, not an opinion- it's just not news you care about.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 8, 2015)

amoulton said:


> Well saying it's "not news" is just an incorrect supposition of fact, not an opinion- it's just not news you care about.


I didn't say it wasn't news, I said it was shit.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 8, 2015)

"Nintendo going software only" made me lol.

They're making a fortune off the 3DS & co, and the Wii U is finally becoming profitable. The NX is also on the horizon. Why on earth would Nintendo go "Software only" ?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 8, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> "Nintendo going software only" made me lol.
> 
> They're making a fortune off the 3DS & co, and the Wii U is finally becoming profitable. The NX is also on the horizon. Why on earth would Nintendo go "Software only" ?


Because they're nintendoomed.  GBA Temp has insider knowledge that Nintendo will file for bankruptcy soon and then they'll put Mario on the Xbox.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 8, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Because they're nintendoomed.  GBA Temp has insider knowledge that Nintendo will file for bankruptcy soon and then they'll put Mario on the Xbox.



Insider knowledge I think they've had for over half a decade at this point.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 8, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Insider knowledge I think they've had for over half a decade at this point.


look you cant argue when the guys dad's, uncle's, mum's bit on the side works for nintendo, its like written in stone


----------



## TecXero (Dec 8, 2015)

Minecraft for the Wii U? That's it? Unless it has open mod support (which Nintendo would never allow on their system) and gives free blowjobs/cunnilingus, I wouldn't consider that big news at all. It's more along the lines of footnote worthy news.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 8, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Because they're nintendoomed.  GBA Temp has insider knowledge that Nintendo will file for bankruptcy soon and then they'll put Mario on the Xbox.


but nintendo doesn't make software anymore all they do is make hardware
it has to be the majority of their failing business

without hardware N is Nothing
unless they decide to start making 1st party  games again and i do not mean shit ones either like half assed or quarter or 1/8 assed  games like 2.5d  shit and federation force and  triforce zeros
funny that nintendo keeps on making new hardware but then they only makes games that could have been  done on GBA hardware
why do they even bother making new hardware if they never  even make any games that take full advantage of it anymore?
ir emeber  mario world took full advantage of the SNES,  mario 64 took full advantage of the N64
and this was at launch GC took some time but they had 1st party  titles  that took advantage of the new hardware
wii did for awhile too
then it all went to pure shit and all we see now are lazy 2d and 2.5d side scrollers with nintendo  character branding
if they plan on going software only they may as well just call it quits and sell off the rights of their  most popular franchises to someone who will actually  make use of them


----------



## zoogie (Dec 8, 2015)

w!! said:


> Is the big news really that Minecraft is coming to the Wii U? Really... because that's a sad announcement if that's it. Not because of the game, but because it's been available for other systems for so long.  This is just another "Look we're doing great, we're releasing games years old for our NEW console!"


It's a big deal minecraft is finally coming to a nintendo platform. The game has been in the NPD top 10 for years and has basically been the "it" game every kid wants to play over the same amount of time. Nintendo is a kid-friendly platform so I think it will do very well despite the wiiu platform underperforming in general.

Was kinda disappointed in no 3ds announcement, but we'll see if that changes in the future.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 8, 2015)

weatMod said:


> but nintendo doesn't make software anymore all they do is make hardware
> it has to be the majority of their failing business
> 
> with hardware N is Nothing
> ...


----------



## funnystory (Dec 8, 2015)

this was fucked up,excuse my french.Zelda Wii U should have been out by now. I buy their fail console knowing it isn't going to succeed as a token of my appreciation for almost 20 years of nintendo consoles. Why can't we just get donkey kong,mario,zelda,super mario bros,ect in HIGH def with a normal controller. I just do not understand nintendo's decisions.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 8, 2015)

We're due for a smash bros. update sometime this month, so hopefully that'll be in the next week or two.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2015)

so the announcement was a big fat load of fuck all


----------

